# Poll: Best Shampoo/Conditioner for Cotton Coats?



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was doing an SM search for shampoo/conditioners that are best for cottony coats and I found that a lot of people were using the Bless the Beast line from Bo Derek. I liked what I was reading from the reviews and went to the website to find that the prices were decently affordable. Before I made any purchase I wanted to keep looking through SM just to make sure that I was making a wise choice with the BtB line, _but_ _then I realized_ that all of the threads mentioning the line were from 2005/2006. So I am curious if people still consider the Bless the Beast line a good option for cottony coats, OR if that was a short-lived excitement and fluff parents have found better products since then? 

*Can we do another poll on this? (Last one from 2006 can be found here) Which products do you find work the best for your cottony coat baby? Why?*

Thanks for the continued help you all provide to me on a daily basis! I have now reached "Maltese Guru" status on SM (!!), but I still feel like a newbie when it comes to being a pet parent!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wish I could help -- but none of my girls have cotton coats.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm....my coton, Ray has a cottony coat and I can use anything on him with good results. MiMi's silk coat is much trickier. So, I guess the question is, do you want to make the cottony coat appear more silky?
I get really good results on my cotton boy with Matrix Sleek conditioner...really good results on my own hair, but MiMi gets so fluffy her hair tangles just from blowing in the breeze.
I would suggest you get some Matrix sleek and try it on Rudy, if it doesn't help him, you can use it yourself....I will not use anything else on my hair.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> So, I guess the question is, do you want to make the cottony coat appear more silky?
> I get really good results on my cotton boy with Matrix Sleek conditioner.


Thanks for the tip! No, I'm not really trying to make the coat more silky (because he is obviously perfect :thumbsup, but just looking for a good shampoo recommendation. I use the Spa Lavish facial scrub, Tropiclean kiwi conditioner, and he has a whitening shampoo for intermittent use (well, if I am being completely honest he also has a few bottles of stuff from petsmart and almost every product that John Paul makes but that's beside the point:blush, BUT I have not yet invested in a *good* shampoo that could be used weekly. I will have to try Matrix Sleek out for Rudy. That is probably cheaper anyway! Thanks Sylvia!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey does not really have cotton hair but we use Petsilk and love it...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper is cotton coat and The Squeege is very silky straight. Quite the contrast, but I am afraid that I use the same thing on both cuties: store brand shampoo. I dunno any cool tips to share...wish I did, though. I'll be watching to see what everyone else posts, however.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Also, wanted to mention that I never flat iron, either. Anyone do that on a regular basis, I wonder? Just curious.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I generally used the Pantene labeled to smooth on my cotton-coated girl. Of course, that was many years ago and who knows what the Pantene is like these days. Honestly we found keeping her clipped relatively short was the best way to manage her coat. 

When Soda is in coat I iron him regularly. It seals his coat and helps it stand up to the damage.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

almitra said:


> Also, wanted to mention that I never flat iron, either. Anyone do that on a regular basis, I wonder? Just curious.


Rudy is really good about letting me groom him, but I have to do it in spurts because he starts squirming after about 5 minutes. I don't think I would have the patience to flat iron! I can't even come near him with the blow dryer, so I am okay with his coat being wavy. Easier on me! But then again, Rudy doesn't have an important job such as being a show dog. His daily job is just to keep all of his fake mice under control.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

almitra said:


> Also, wanted to mention that I never flat iron, either. Anyone do that on a regular basis, I wonder? Just curious.


So yesterday I gave MiMi a total groom. For the first time I did flat iron half her coat...now I kept the temp under 300 degrees. I saw absolutely no difference, so I didn't even continue with the flat iron. I actually had to trim her hair to floor length. Flat ironing didn't make a difference. In the end my girl was so beautiful it made me cry. Shut up ! I cry while watching AT&T commercials...so. I tried it. Flat ironing is no way worth the effort, or the potential damage...in my ever so humble:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileypinion.....as if I could ever be humble in my opinion.

And let me repeat, if Matrix sleek isn't perfect for Rudi, it is the very best for human hair. It isn't inexpensive, but it is the best. We surely want to be as pretty as our kids, no?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ironing a coat thoroughly and safely is a lot of work. Soda sleeps on his side while I do him. No stress.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> In the end my girl was so beautiful it made me cry. Shut up ! I cry while watching AT&T commercials...so. I tried it. Flat ironing is no way worth the effort, or the potential damage...in my ever so humble:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileypinion.....as if I could ever be humble in my opinion.
> 
> And let me repeat, if Matrix sleek isn't perfect for Rudi, it is the very best for human hair. It isn't inexpensive, but it is the best. We surely want to be as pretty as our kids, no?


HAHA Sylvia!! You're funny. It just means your have a sweet heart! My sister has a license to buy wholesale from Armstrong McCall so I can actually get Matrix for pretty cheap! Either way, I'm out of shampoo myself so I'm not wasting any money if it doesn't work well for Rudy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite shampoo for all different coat types is Nature's Specialties Plum Silky. London has a silky coat but Preston's coat is more cottony, and super thick. I have used the NS products for about 3 years now and although I occasionally try new products, I always seem to go back to the Plum Silky!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yunno, Sylvia, I understand the same thing----flat ironing being bad, I mean. Every hairdresser I know says the same thing---heat damages, no question about it. But of course they are talking about human hair, but I don't personally see that it could be any different for dog hair---they get split ends as well, just like we do. Oh, well. Guess we'll always have differences of opinion on this just like we do on the PH issue...LOL!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> My favorite shampoo for all different coat types is Nature's Specialties Plum Silky. London has a silky coat but Preston's coat is more cottony, and super thick. I have used the NS products for about 3 years now and although I occasionally try new products, I always seem to go back to the Plum Silky!


I have a friend that uses the Plum Silky and loves it! I think it might be a little out of my price range though (at least for now), but I'll ask her to let me try it out. 

I guess its a good thing I didn't spend money on the Bless the Beast. I can't find anyone who currently uses it! This is one of those items that I really wish they had little sample bottles I could buy. I am really interested to see how different products effect the hair, but I can't really afford to be buying a bunch of shampoos.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> I have a friend that uses the Plum Silky and loves it! I think it might be a little out of my price range though (at least for now), but I'll ask her to let me try it out.
> 
> I guess its a good thing I didn't spend money on the Bless the Beast. I can't find anyone who currently uses it! This is one of those items that I really wish they had little sample bottles I could buy. I am really interested to see how different products effect the hair, but I can't really afford to be buying a bunch of shampoos.



Thanks for creating this poll! It's really help me out a lot in finding the best shampoo n conditioner for Autumn. She has cottony coat ever since puppy and now the coat breaks too much so I really need to find n try 1 of the recommended shampoo + conditioner to see how it is deal with the coat. The only brand that I could get locally here are CC but it seems that none of the SM family used this brand? 

any more suggestion for the shampoo n conditioners? if its work out great I might want to find and ship it to me if the price is reasonable


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

muchan said:


> Thanks for creating this poll! It's really help me out a lot in finding the best shampoo n conditioner for Autumn. She has cottony coat ever since puppy and now the coat breaks too much so I really need to find n try 1 of the recommended shampoo + conditioner to see how it is deal with the coat. The only brand that I could get locally here are CC but it seems that none of the SM family used this brand?
> 
> any more suggestion for the shampoo n conditioners? if its work out great I might want to find and ship it to me if the price is reasonable


No problem! CC as in Chris Christensen? Oh, I think there are a lot of SM members use their products. I think that most probably use the CC line for their silky babies but I'm sure it works on cottony types too! They probably just didn't respond with their votes for CC because I was specifically asking about cottony types. If you can get it, its worth a try! Check out the old thread that I posted in the original post on this thread. There were many members who were using it. 

I'll keep you updated if I find something that works for us. You please do the same!


----------

